
Microsoft's Yammer cert expired - ejgreenwald
http://yammer.com/
======
helph67
Thanks for your post, confirmed what FF was telling me.

------
ejgreenwald
nm, they already renewed the cert. so much for hackernews front page. Within
an hour got out a new cert

